

Not a mobile web, merely a 320px-wide one - jamesgpearce
http://tripleodeon.com/2010/10/not-a-mobile-web-merely-a-320px-wide-one/

======
devmonk
Some additional thoughts:

\- Many devices don't support pinch to zoom in/out.

\- You can't assume the resolution of the screen. Just aiming for the
resolution of an iPhone isn't sufficient.

\- iPads, iPhones/iTouch are going to be sometimes held in portrait vs.
landscape. The user shouldn't have to turn the screen. Either should be ok.

\- Kindle browser is black-and-white, and scrolling and zooming is
exceptionally difficult. (Not that many are trying to use it, yet.)

Not to mention that sites need to be designed for accessibility...

There are so many things to consider, and farming out the work to someone that
specializes in this sort of thing is really the only way to go. Every
organization can't afford to have every type of device on-hand, nor the
expertise to know what works and what doesn't.

~~~
jamesgpearce
Hey - thanks for the comment. I agree with you on all points.

My concern is that these (flawed) techniques _are_ being used by the people
who claim to specialize in this sort of thing ;-)

We'll get there though...

